# XGD3 JTAG releases for the xbox 360, also XBLA and DLC



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2011)

In case you missed it there is a new disc format known as XGD3 that is finally doing the rounds- several months back we saw a beta of the xbox dashboard in which Microsoft sent out a copy of Halo Reach using a new disc format. We then saw a dashboard update that reflashed most DVD models to a new firmware (the first time that ever happened) and with it added support for XGD3 to all consoles. It did however take until Wednesday (the 31st of August) for games to appear that used this new format.

Presently there is no ripping software for this new format (the games are ripped using a somewhat roundabout method) but that does not matter as no hacked firmware supports the format as a copy- with LT/LT+ 1.9 or newer the XGD3 originals are supported. These releases are for people with JTAG hacked consoles (the new reset glitch has yet to gain a port of the hacked dashboards that would allow this), those with JTAG hacked consoles if you are unfamilar with GOD installs that is a bit surprising but the general idea is NXE/install to disc installs convert to GOD installs with the change of a few bytes so you can install these to the 360 hard drive (FSD might support GOD on USB but that is left for others) to "/partition3/content/0000000000000000/" and run them like installed games (save the need for a DVD).

Alongside this there is *Champion.Jockey.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX* and *Jonah.Lomu.Rugby.Challenge.READNFO.XBOX360-iMARS* which will get their own posts along with a German region dupe of Deus Ex Human Revolution (*DEUS.EX.HUMAN.REVOLUTiON.GERMAN.REPACK.PAL.XBOX360-SHiTONLYGERMAN*) as well as a lot of DLC and XBLA releases which will be covered in this post. As and when DVD releases happen for these games they will get full posts. The games to get these XGD3 versions do not appear to take the full space of a regular disc (XGD3 supposedly has a bit more space on the disc) often by a fair margin so it can probably be assumed save for a few stragglers all releases will be using this new format from now on.

NFOs and boxart has been left out for the moment.

*Dead.Island.JTAG.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
The developers of the Call of Juarez series among other things have released their take on the zombie survival genre, some of the marketing made some waves and a lot of the pre release buzz has been pretty good with the main point of note being the downplaying of guns.
Amazon description
The island of Banoi is a lush, tropical paradise in the South Pacific where its flagship Royal Palms Resort serves as the ultimate getaway for vacationers with money to burn. However, all good things must soon come to an end - and the picturesque resort falls into madness, carnage and chaos after a mysterious and contagious zombie outbreak claims its once peaceful atmosphere. Cut off from the rest of the world, only four individuals who strangely find themselves immune to zombification have the power to protect the remaining survivors from the horrors of the island, to discover what's really going on and find a way to escape before their own fatal ends.
Gameplay Highlights

In keeping with an atmosphere of desperation and survival by any means, Dead Island focuses on serious, first-person action gameplay with a close-quarter, immersive melee focus.
Dead Island's seamless 4 player co-op multiplayer seeks to provide the most immersive multiplayer experience to date. Players can drop in and out of each other's games at any time with no loss of progress as well as the ability to continue on alone or with others.
With thousands of weapons in-game to collect, from simple wooden bats to fire-axes to heavy rifles, Dead Island is a collector's dream. This in combination with Dead Island's weapon customization system will enable the player to craft the ultimate weapon to ensure their survival.
The ability to enhance and develop your character using RPG-like elements including an XP/leveling system and un-lockable skill trees put the power in your hands to create and play a unique protagonist.
Dead Island's damage system gives an unprecedented visual detail of the effects of each attack on enemies pushing the boundaries of visualized gore.
With an open-world setting, Banoi is filled to the brim with things to do and objectives to tackle, allowing a fresh way to advance both the characters and story at the same time and providing for endless replay value.

Product Description
The player is drawn into the world of Dead Island on the brink of a mysterious epidemic that suddenly, and without warning, breaks out on the fictional island of Banoi. As a guest of the Royal Palms Resort, the player's stay was supposed to be a dream holiday; a luxurious getaway to the beautiful beaches of a tropical paradise. But faced with the reality of a zombie apocalypse, there is only one thing left to do: Survive. This is Dead Island a paradise to die for. The Island of Banoi: If you've been dreaming about paradise, we know a place where you can make those dreams come true. The Island of Banoi. Just off the coast of Papua New Guinea, located South of the Equator and just north of Australia. Until very recently much of the island was wild and primitive and totally untouched by the modern world. Even though the capital, Moresby, was founded by Australian settlers in 1895, many places deep in the interior still have never been seen by western eyes. Banoi's lush tropical beauty offers many natural wonders: from verdant rain forests to mountain highlands to virginal white sand beaches. Take a diving tour and experience the wonder of coral reefs teaming with life. Hike the mountain highlands or explore Banoi's extensive network of mysterious caves. Along the way you will encounter all manner of rare birds, butterflies, fish, reptiles, and mammals, including the great apes of the Banoi highlands. It's a sportsman's paradise with world-class rock climbing, fishing, hunting, sailing, and kayaking. Or if that sounds too taxing, find yourself a private beach, splash in the waves and soak up the sun. Meet the friendly people of Banoi. They are proud of their rich cultural heritage. The indigenous art is world renowned and unbelievably varied, reflecting the many local tribes with their own myths, legends and language. Come see what Heaven on Earth looks like. Come to beautiful Banoi. The pearl in the necklace of the Oceania Archipelago.
Also http://www.gamerevol...iew/dead-island

A first 20 minutes series.


*Warhammer.40000.Space.Marine.JTAG.XBOX360-COMPLEX*

Warhammer has had some great computer games made but third person action games have not been counted among them. Relic Entertainment have previously made Homeworld and Company of Heroes as well as several Warhammer titles but their library is rather lacking in action games- their only real claim to fame here is The Outfit which was a near launch title for the 360, although that did fairly well at the time.
Amazon description
In Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine you are Captain Titus of the Ultramarines, humanity's last hope for survival in a war-ridden future. Step into the armour of this superhuman warrior and use a lethal combination of deadly weapons to crush overwhelming alien forces. Fight against the savage Orks and the unholy forces of Chaos in a brutally violent world based on the richest science fiction fantasy ever created.

Storm Into Battle – Step fearlessly into the heart of combat as an unstoppable Space Marine. Never hide, never cower, just purge all that stand in your way.

Unleash Visible Violent Death – Using an innovative new combat system, switch seamlessly from high-calibre ranged weapons to devastating close-combat strikes. Taking out an enemy has never been so satisfying.

Experience the dark future of Warhammer 40,000 – Jump into a rich universe of awe-inspiring landscapes, deadly enemies, immense battles and ruthless annihilation.

Take the Battle Online – Form your own Space Marine squad or Chaos Space Marine warband and face off in 8 vs 8 online matches. Gain experience and unlock new weapons and armour to customize the Devastator, Assault, and Tactical Marine classes.
e3 trailer


*Driver.San.Francisco.JTAG.XBOX360-COMPLEX*

Driver was a well liked series back in the PS1 days although later games did not quite live up to the earlier titles. Apparently this follows on from Driver 3 and heads down the sandbox path as well although the series now faces very stiff competition on that front although video looks like the driving will be far better than most sandbox or indeed non driving games.

He's the most ruthless crime lord to ever prowl the streets of the City by the Bay. His name is Charles Jericho, and he certainly did not bring his heart to San Francisco. Now the fate of the sunny city rests in the hands of one man: a detective, a hero, a Driver. John Tanner has put hundreds of criminals behind bars and chased injustice out of many a city, but this mission poses a threat like no other — and could be his last. Step into the driver's seat as the hardened detective and get ready for a relentless manhunt that could end either with the restoration of justice or the setting of the sun on the Golden Gate Bridge forever.

Driver San Francisco puts the wheel back into your hands in the next installation of the classic racing saga. In this battle of good and evil, your car is your weapon; and with a huge arsenal of more than 130 vehicles to choose from, you have endless power within your grasp. Handle your cars with the unique style that established the Driver series as a quintessential chase experience, with an all-new twist. Take the wheel with more control than ever, harnessing the incredible ability to instantly Shift to the exact car you need — at the exact moment you need it. When you spot an enemy a block ahead, swap to a high-powered vehicle and throttle ahead to stop his getaway. When an opponent threatens to drive you off the road, take command of his vehicle and force his demise. Experience an even more enhanced Shift in the six online game modes, transporting yourself across miles in the blink of an eye with the ability to swap locations. Whether you're hunting down the bad guys, racing bumper-to-bumper against a friend or taking on skill-testing dares throughout the city streets, kick it into high gear, forget about the speed limit and don't hesitate for a split second — or this ride could be your last.

Key Features:

Chase down crime lord Charles Jericho in a relentless manhunt as detective John Tanner, the Driver
Seamlessly shift between more than 130 licensed cars and keep them constantly in the heart of the action with new groundbreaking gameplay features
Feel the rush of a real free-roaming, classic, cinematic car chase experience
Instantly swap vehicles, shifting to a more powerful car to make a faster getaway, deploying a civilian vehicle to destroy your enemies or even taking control of your opponent's car using the unprecedented Shift ability
Tear through more than 200 square miles of road network, over the Golden Gate Bridge and along iconic locations throughout San Francisco, and discover a timeless and realistic atmosphere
Take on the identities, the abilities — and the struggles — of different residents across the disaster-stricken city
Throttle through 20 challenging races and test your handling skills in 80 dares spread all across the city in additional gameplay modes
Ram, tail and overtake your friends in bumper-to-bumper split-screen modes, or take the mayhem online in six frantic modes that give you the ability to instantly transport yourself to different locations
Revel in the glory of your most epic stunts and frantic chases by recording, editing and sharing sequences in the Director replay mode
Amp up for the action along with a killer soundtrack featuring 60 music tracks from famous artists, as well as the original Driver theme
Continues the tradition of the classic racing series that has sold 14 million copies worldwide

Product Description
With crime lord Charles Jericho now on the loose, San Francisco faces a terrible threat. Only one man can stand against him. His name is John Tanner. He is the DRIVER. DRIVER SAN FRANCISCO is the return of the established action driving video game series that has sold 14 million copies worldwide. Players will race through the iconic streets of San Francisco across 210 square miles of terrain, with the ability to SHIFT between over 130 licensed muscle and super cars to complete missions, challenges and dares. With its timeless atmosphere, unique car handling and renewed playability, DRIVER SAN FRANCISCO revitalizes the classic free-roaming, cinematic car chase experience for the current generation of video game platforms.

Not great quality footage but covers a lot of interesting stuff.



*Fruit.Ninja.Kinect.Storm.Season.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Almost in the realms of microDLC but http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/08/fruit-nin...c-storm-season/
*Sniper.Ghost.Warrior.Second.Strike.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Around 800 megabytes here for a game that was not that well received, still new campaign, new multiplayer stuff, new weapons and apparently some "refined" AI will hopefully address some of the failings of the original. http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/...200aad4?cid=RSS
*Worms.2.Armageddon.Puzzle.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS* and *Worms.2.Armageddon.Forts.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/...15-d80258410912 has more. New levels and such, *Worms_2_Armageddon-Battle_Pack-DLC_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus* is the name of the other DLC which hit just over a year ago.

*Pinball.FX2.Ms.Splosion.Man.Table.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Does what it says on the tin- a Ms Splosion Man themed pinball table. http://www.gaming-age.com/review/xbox360_x...ms_splosion_man

*XBLA*
*The.Baconing.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
A sequel of sorts in the deathspank series http://www.incgamers...baconing-review
*Ugly.Americans.Apocalypsegeddon.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
 - dual stick shooter based on the cartoon of the same name.
*Rock.of.Ages.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
http://www.gamepro.com/article/reviews/222...ck-of-ages-360/ - seems to be what if the boulder trap based bonus level from Dungeon Keeper became a full game.
*Mortal.Kombat.Arcade.Kollection.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
A fairly small XBLA release of some older Mortal Kombat titles- http://thekoalition.com/2011/09/mortal-kom...second-opinion/


----------



## Devin (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, just bought most of that stuff yesterday. Trying out Sniper: Ghost Warrior, and actually enjoying it. It's a nice change of pace from the typical "run 'en gun" games. Hopefully LT 2.0 comes out, but from what I've heard it's near impossible to burn these games without special hardware?


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 2, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> Yep, just bought most of that stuff yesterday. Trying out Sniper: Ghost Warrior, and actually enjoying it. It's a nice change of pace from the typical "run 'en gun" games. Hopefully LT 2.0 comes out, but from what I've heard it's near impossible to burn these games without special hardware?



I thought they just changed the layout of them to use less space for security. So they are still dvd9, just more space for data as security is taking up less space. So new ripping firmware and drive firmware and I'd assume they will be playable.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd be very surprised if this is *not* cracked in the next few weeks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> Yep, just bought most of that stuff yesterday. Trying out Sniper: Ghost Warrior, and actually enjoying it. It's a nice change of pace from the typical "run 'en gun" games. Hopefully LT 2.0 comes out, but from what I've heard it's near impossible to burn these games without special hardware?



I was quite prepared to really enjoy this game (I have several "guilty pleasures" on the 360) but most people said it was not a patch on the likes of the Sniper Elite (the co-op version of which saw many hours sunk into it), Line of Sight: Vietnam, the old delta force games, stuff like Operation Flashpoint or even some of the aspects of Far Cry 2 or Fallout.


@431unknown cracked might be too strong a word- what is causing this is known, how to fix it is probably known (the reach beta version was the only thing out there for some time meaning not enough data was out there and as there was already a perfectly workable copy of reach there was no great incentive.


----------

